# Accidentally gave a new friend a wrong number



## yin97825 (Apr 20, 2013)

I was attending a new comers' welcoming event held by a school which I will be attending in September, and I am fortunate enough to have met someone before school starts. I was the one who initiated, which was daunting and nerve-racking, but I made it! We had had a 10-minute small talk, I was really proud of myself then. We kinda exchanged phone numbers, but I left my phone at home so I entered my phone number into her phone, and she called me so I could save hers afterwards. When I got home, there was no missed calls and I thought I must have given her the wrong number. I am really mad for missing this once in a lifetime opportunity to keep in touch with a new friend. Gonna see her again in September, will she misunderstand? I really want to stay as friends with her. I am hating myself so much right now, what a f***ing idiot.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Put it into perspective: It was just one opportunity. If you initiated here, then take that experience and use it to do it again with someone else.

Come September, she'll probably remember your face, and this story will make for a good icebreaker.


----------



## yin97825 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Put it into perspective: It was just one opportunity. If you initiated here, then take that experience and use it to do it again with someone else.
> 
> Come September, she'll probably remember your face, and this story will make for a good icebreaker.


I am not sure if I will be that brave again. But you are right though, it sure can be an icebreaker in September 
Nice dp btw, Avril fan right here too!


----------

